# Calling DENVER HDTV users and interested parties



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Next Wednesday, June 18th, the Denver AVSForums HDTV users group is having a meeting at KCNC hosted by Pete McNally of The Grinnell Group to talk about the upcoming Jefferson County Board of County Commissioners hearings to determine if HD lives or dies in Denver (ala putting the new full power tower on Lookout Mountain). This'll be a great chance for people to meet each other and talk about the tower proposal and to take a tour of the KCNC facilities. We had a meeting there about 18 months ago, and their facilities are pretty impressive. Metting will be from 6-8, or later depending on the discussion.

Also, on Thursday, June 19th, Pete is holding an open house from 6-8 at the KUSA facilities for community members to discuss the tower proposal. This will also be from 6-8, and will include a tour of the KUSA facilities afterwards. This one will be less technical in nature, geared towards people that don't yet know everything there is to know about HDTV. 

I know that there are quite a few Denverites here, I hope to meet you at one or both of the meetings. I'll be at both. You can meet the person behind all of the Survivor nonsense!


----------

